# New fish store in chilliwack



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

For all you chilliwack Fish keepers there's a brand new fish store in chilliwack.
Bobs aquatics on Yale st downtown chilliwack.next to subway sandwiches .
Opened two days ago 
https://m.facebook.com/mrbobsfish/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Whattttttttttttt.


----------



## rocomo1ca (Oct 24, 2016)

thanks for the info


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I stopped in last Saturday and met Bob. Great guy.
He was still getting things up and running.
I went back again yesterday and it's looking really good.
It's going to be nice to have a good privately owned fish store in town.
I picked up a couple of nice Boeseman's and some nerite snails.
He's slowly building up the fish stock to get the biological filter up and running.
Well worth a trip to visit and talk fish.
It's definitely going to become a regular Saturday stop for me.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I got some of the same bosemani, really good quality fish. No more shopping around for me with bob right around the corner.

I'm really happy for bob though, he's a good honest friend and I wish him the best.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Known Bob for few years now and met him through this site, always been a great guy to deal with and more than willing to take the time to take the time to share his knowledge with you. 
Was in the store today and it's looking great, lots of uncommon varieties as well as the more common ones, great prices and very healthy fish. 
I'm glad to Bob doing this in Chilliwack so I won't need to drive around the lower mainland any more, but have to say my wife isn't so thrilled. 
Well worth the road trip if you're not in the Chilliwack area!


----------



## rocomo1ca (Oct 24, 2016)

I went there today 
met Bob what a great guy 
I love the store setup and all the great Fish he had in already 
I bought some shrimp and a ghostknife from him 
its worth the trip to help support him 
its nice to have a new store in town


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Bob's a really good guy, him and I have made a few deals over the years and he was always a pleasure to deal with. I wish him all the best with his store.


----------



## Robroy (Dec 25, 2016)

I had a spare hour today from work so popped in. Bob was great; obviously passionate about his fish and very helpful
Already has a great mix of bread and butter stock and oddballs. And he said he had a Peru shipment coming in shortly

I think its going to be the best store round for miles and I can't believe its on my doorstep. I told him I'll definitely be in to talk fish once my 180G is up and running


----------



## Mortskrap (Jan 20, 2011)

I stopped in at Bob's on the weekend. Nice little store. Bob's customer service was excellent. This place is definitely worth checking out.


----------

